# The intricacies of the "man hug"



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2008)

Just in case anyone was wondering.....


How to give the perfect man hug


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)

I am glad it is now spelled out. It should be taught in every school nationwide.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 16, 2008)

There are some really funny spots in that video!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 16, 2008)

I just wonder how some of us older guys managed to learn these basics before youtube came along. (Oh yeah, I remember now. It was Dad).


----------



## Quickened (Sep 16, 2008)

haah! Thats classic!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 16, 2008)

I knew that the "pats" on the back were key. It's nice to see it spelled out.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 16, 2008)

That was funny. 

Yes, the pats-to-the-break are the key! It's amazing how intuitive this is for every man who has ever engaged in "man-hugging".


----------



## nicnap (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## JM (Sep 16, 2008)

I just want to know what made you look up "how to give a man hug!"


----------



## Archlute (Sep 16, 2008)

JM said:


> I just want to know what made you look up "how to give a man hug!"



x2


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2008)

JM said:


> I just want to know what made you look up "how to give a man hug!"





Archlute said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to know what made you look up "how to give a man hug!"
> ...



It is the featured video over at The Sacred Sandwich site. LOL. This isn't really the sort of thing that I'd normally do a search for, but when one happens across good comedic material it is nice to share.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 17, 2008)

Just don't waste your time at the website that produced it. There is a lot of garbage over there. Wish I'd never gone there.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 17, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Just don't waste your time at the website that produced it. There is a lot of garbage over there. Wish I'd never gone there.



Ah, yes, this is often the case, especially videos.

Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------

